# Good Hop For Single Hop Ipa/apa



## jbowers (16/1/10)

Hey guys,

just nearing the bottling stage for my Galaxy hopbursted APA, it tastes amazing - so much so that im rushing the process to get it in to bottles asap!!!

Anyway, I want to make a similar recipe - 70% DME, 20% Dex and 10% Crystal most likely but this time with another hop.

Since I haven't been brewing long, nor have I tried many single hop IPA's, im willing to take any advice you guys can give as to what makes for a good single hop choice and why? 

Would Chinook work?

Ps. No Cascade or Centennial. Nothing against those, just looking for something new.


----------



## bum (16/1/10)

jbowers said:


> just nearing the bottling stage for my Galaxy hopbursted APA, it tastes amazing - so much so that im rushing the process to get it in to bottles asap!!!



Slightly OT but since you admit to process related problems on your other two brews don't you reckon this is maybe not the best idea?

Single hop for an APA? Simcoe is high AA% and good flavour and aroma but never used it on its own. Might be worth a shot. A newish hop called Citra sounds like it'd fit the bill but never used so can't recommend. I've tried one all Amarillo IPA and while I do like the sound of it it just didn't work. Amarillo needs something else with as far as I am concerned.


----------



## jbowers (16/1/10)

I'm not rushing anything except for the resting time - believe me, the cleaning and care will be more vigorous than I have been previously. I just figured since it is tasting how I want it to already, minus the carbonation, I may as well bottle it. Is there an issue with this? It will have been in the primary for 2 weeks once I bottle it, including a 4 day cold crash.


----------



## bum (16/1/10)

Not sure how that might be considered rushing it. Longer than most people have their third in for, bloke. You should be right. More OT stuff, if you read the other thread again you'll see that most are suggesting that the issue is not how you clean your bottles - don't get complacent in any part of your brewing (says me who just tipped a whole brew on the lawn).

You might be able to help people out with this thread by suggesting a certain beer you might want to head towards, or something.


----------



## jbowers (16/1/10)

bum said:


> Not sure how that might be considered rushing it. Longer than most people have their third in for, bloke. You should be right. More OT stuff, if you read the other thread again you'll see that most are suggesting that the issue is not how you clean your bottles - don't get complacent in any part of your brewing (says me who just tipped a whole brew on the lawn).
> 
> You might be able to help people out with this thread by suggesting a certain beer you might want to head towards, or something.



Yeah, I'm going to pick up some starsan today, and with my sodium perc that i just got, will make for a very repeatable and reliable cleaning regime.

I'm looking to make a 6ish percent, fairly robust yet 'sessionable' IPA. The hop quality im after might be a more piney, resiny and perhaps a more mellow fruitiness than the typical Cascade/Cent citrus flavour. Yeah, I've read the guides on hop flavours but it's always more interesting to find out peoples opinions/experiences first hand.


----------



## Bizier (16/1/10)

jbowers said:


> The hop quality im after might be a more piney, resiny and perhaps a more mellow fruitiness than the typical Cascade/Cent citrus flavour.



Chinook is very much grapefruit citrus and some pine. For the record, I love it. It is not a mellow hop by a long shot. I think it would make a great single hop beer.

Some suggestions:

NZ: Green Bullet, Riwaka (D Saaz), or perhaps Southern Cross. NS if you use it judiciously.

US: Nugget, Palisade, Columbus (again, judicious usage). Perhaps even US grown NB if available.

UK: Northdown, Target

Good luck.


----------



## GumbyOne (16/1/10)

Mikkeller have a selection of single hop ipa's if your looking for inspiration, i've tried the simcoe, warrior and nelson sauvin varieties and they were all very tasty from memory


----------



## jbowers (16/1/10)

A bit out of my budget at the moment im afraid - I just splurged on the new southern tier lineup that came out.


----------



## BrenosBrews (16/1/10)

If you want piney & resin then Simcoe is your winner IMO.


----------



## Nick JD (16/1/10)

Southern Cross.


----------



## DUANNE (16/1/10)

another vote here for simcoe.


----------



## jbowers (16/1/10)

I reckon simcoe it is then! Im thinking of hopburting it, so additions at 20, 10, 5 and 0 mins. Probably equal additions which will add up to about 50 IBU. Will this be too much Simcoe to handle? Or, like galaxy, will it just be deliciously intense?


----------



## chadjaja (16/1/10)

Simcoe is a pretty clean bitterness producing hop at least.


----------



## jbowers (16/1/10)

Yeah, I know. I was just kind of asking if, when used as a flavour/aroma hop, it would get overly intense with a hopburst schedule? Or would it be better to use a bittering addition and scale back the flavour/aroma additions?


----------



## Nick JD (16/1/10)

jbowers said:


> Yeah, I know. I was just kind of asking if, when used as a flavour/aroma hop, it would get overly intense with a hopburst schedule? Or would it be better to use a bittering addition and scale back the flavour/aroma additions?



You'll get a lot of fruit from Simcoe. I like to think of it as equivalent to galaxy and nelson sauvin mixed but with a lighter punch in the head of flavour. It's a great late hop - and whatever you hop burst you'll get in buckets.


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/10)

Nelson Sauvin

Screwy


----------



## jbowers (16/1/10)

Ok, great. I love hops, especially hop flavour/fruitiness. I was just checking that it didnt produce any weird qualities in high quantities! Might include a small bittering addition just to get some more oomph out of the one 80 gram pack (half sized batches).


----------



## Fourstar (16/1/10)

As a simcoe lover i'd concur with simcoe, HOWEVER!

Roge Ales has a decent "Yellow Snow IPA" made with nothing but Amarillo and their grain bill is pretty much base malt (ale malt, carapils and melanoiden) @ around 6% from memory. http://rogue.com/beers/yellow-snow-ipa.php

A very decent beer indeed, sort of like a balls to the wall Squires Golden ale and best of all easily adaptable to a extract beer! Hopped to 70 IBU's i'd assume a boil schedule of something like.

45IBU bittering @ 60 mins
20IBU Flavour addition @ 20 mins
5IBU aroma additon @ 5 mins

and a 2g/L of your final volume (e.g. 23L = 45-50g) flameout addition.

Cheers!


----------



## jbowers (17/1/10)

I have tasted the yellow snow. To be honest, I thought it was really good, but not so good I'd want to clone it. That being said, apparently the bottled version is different to the on tap version which I had. I did like the bitterness imparted by the amarillo though. Very lengthy without being overly harsh.

Anyway, got my heart set on simcoe for this one. Though I reckon for the next I'll use amarillo. I'm going to work my way through the major american varieties in half batch IPA/APA's.


----------



## Scruffy (17/1/10)

it's all very well making your beer with one hop, but for science sake, brew your dme/dex/xtal (or to taste), then split the batch 3 or 4 ways. A Simcoe, an Amarillo then maybe your mavericks ...enter Northdown... Pacific Gem, and maybe finish with, i know this isn't single hop/nor 'ale' style, but try B.Saaz with hersbrucker... fec... do a Rakua...
with the same grains (and maybe a neutralish yeast), you at least have a realistic comparison...

Andy - 7 bottles, MEH...


----------



## Muggus (17/1/10)

Warrior is good. Plenty of AA and punchy US hop character.
As is Topaz, something a bit different but man! :icon_drool2:


----------



## jbowers (17/1/10)

Scruffy said:


> it's all very well making your beer with one hop, but for science sake, brew your dme/dex/xtal (or to taste), then split the batch 3 or 4 ways. A Simcoe, an Amarillo then maybe your mavericks ...enter Northdown... Pacific Gem, and maybe finish with, i know this isn't single hop/nor 'ale' style, but try B.Saaz with hersbrucker... fec... do a Rakua...
> with the same grains (and maybe a neutralish yeast), you at least have a realistic comparison...
> 
> Andy - 7 bottles, MEH...



Unless you mean dry hopping, I can't really see how that would be any different to just brewing up x number of batches..?

I'll be using a similar malt bill for all of them anyway.


----------



## drsmurto (17/1/10)

Challenger.

And a good english yeast.


----------



## .DJ. (20/7/10)

I've got 180g of simcoe just waiting to be used... :icon_drool2: 
Love this hop!

So I'm going to do an single hop IPA, looking at about 1.060 with 60IBU...

As a BIAB/grain noobie, the best grain bill to use is waaaay out of my league...

Is simple best? Would a SMASH Simcoe IPA work? or should I use some spec malts to create some complexity?


----------



## Luka (20/7/10)

.DJ. said:


> I've got 180g of simcoe just waiting to be used... :icon_drool2:
> Love this hop!
> 
> So I'm going to do an single hop IPA, looking at about 1.060 with 60IBU...
> ...



I did a single ho IPA with all Simcoe recently, turned out great. I used 21 grams for dry hop, but I'd reccomend going up to 30-35 for more hop blast.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/7/10)

After experiencing the wonderful Renaissance MPA, I want to do a big, malty, single-hop IPA using only Rakau hops from over the ditch.

Check the sponsors. I thought they had them in whole hops, but can only find pellets at the moment.

Drool :icon_drool2:


----------



## argon (20/7/10)

%2EDJ%2E said:


> I've got 180g of simcoe just waiting to be used... :icon_drool2:
> Love this hop!
> 
> So I'm going to do an single hop IPA, looking at about 1.060 with 60IBU...
> ...




I did a bit of research about Mikkeller IPA after trying one at the Platform Bar I think it was on Beer Advocate I found the recipe which was handed down from a brewer at a tasting night. Not a SMASH but simple enough.

So give this a go albeit change the hops to whatever you want Simcoe in your case and make sure they get to 100IBU thats right 100IBU. :beerbang: Apparently thats what was said. (98.8 was close enough for me) schedule here is for No Chill, assume minus 15 mins for hop additions, ie 15 min hops into cube

Just keep the vital stats the same, ie OG, IBU, SRM

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Chinook IPA (Mikkeller)
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 98.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.87 kg Pilsner (Barrett Burston) Au (2.0 SRM) Grain 67.00 % 
0.80 kg Caramalt, BB (21.5 SRM) Grain 11.00 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (7.6 SRM) Grain 11.00 % 
0.80 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 11.00 % 
45.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 49.6 IBU 
45.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
90.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 49.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale


----------



## .DJ. (20/7/10)

argon said:


> Just keep the vital stats the same, ie OG, IBU, SRM
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Chinook IPA (Mikkeller)
> ...



Perfect argon! Thanks!

Can I ask a silly question? 

flaked oats? what are their purpose?


----------



## Dazza_devil (20/7/10)

Well I bottled an AIPA near two weeks ago and my first taste at one week in the bottle was a good indication that Crystal hops are fantastic for flavour and aroma. Previously I have tried all Cascade in an APA, all Amarillo in a AAA, Simcoe and Willamette in a ABA and Magnum and Cascade in an APA but the Crystal hops have topped them all as far as flavour and aroma are concerned for my tastes. I bittered with Magnum and used 20min, 5min and dry-hop additions of the Crystal but I don't see any reason you couldn't try an all Crystal brew. That said, Magnum is my favourite bittering hop so far and may even be pretty good as a one hopper.


----------



## argon (20/7/10)

%2EDJ%2E said:


> Perfect argon! Thanks!
> 
> Can I ask a silly question?
> 
> flaked oats? what are their purpose?



yeah not really sure... haver to go direct to Mikller for that one... never used them outside a stout or porter... tends to give a nice creamy silkiness to mouthfeel. I reckon it's in there to balance some of the harshness of the 100IBU.

This is the standard grain bill for all their single hop IPAs so i guess it's made to be versatile with all varieties.


----------



## .DJ. (1/9/10)

my version.... erring on the DIPA side of things I think...

mmmm, simcoe... :icon_drool2: 

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/09/2010 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.87 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (2.0 EBC) Grain 66.99 % 
0.80 kg Caramalt (21.5 EBC) Grain 11.00 % 
0.80 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 11.00 % 
0.80 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 11.00 % 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
60.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (25 min) Hops 42.3 IBU 
60.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.074 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.42 % 
Bitterness: 70.4 IBU 
Est Color: 12.4 EBC


----------



## argon (1/9/10)

%2EDJ%2E said:


> my version.... erring on the DIPA side of things I think...
> 
> mmmm, simcoe... :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...




Looks good mate... didn't want to go to 100 IBU then?? Don't blame you... i've tried it in the mikkeller and was good :icon_drool2: but not too sure if i'd do it myself. 

I'm still settling on my first IPA hop schedule at the moment... still a bit wary of pushing 60 with Centennial and Cascade

Good luck with it mate... i'm sure it'll be tasty with all that simcoe


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/9/10)

OP - Just finished off (with a considerable amount of help) a very light pale ale with Nelson Sauvin hops (well it had some Saaz at dryhop, but it was overcome by the NS). Fantastic fruity hop, with surprisingly low perceived bitterness. Had a 40 IBU ale, and my wife was saying that it has no bitterness at all.

Also just bottled a SMASH ale with Citra, and it smelled and tasted wonderful


----------



## eddy401 (1/9/10)

Citra is the hop i just tried, couple of days off carbonation but it tasted great from the fermenter, i just did 20g at 20mins with some LDME and BE2 and a cheap can, and its my first hop so no warranty on this advice but its worth a go in my opinion halfway through ferment i got lychee flavour but now more passionfruity


----------



## .DJ. (1/9/10)

argon said:


> Looks good mate... didn't want to go to 100 IBU then?? Don't blame you... i've tried it in the mikkeller and was good :icon_drool2: but not too sure if i'd do it myself.
> 
> I'm still settling on my first IPA hop schedule at the moment... still a bit wary of pushing 60 with Centennial and Cascade
> 
> Good luck with it mate... i'm sure it'll be tasty with all that simcoe


thought about it by adding some galaxy early, but the last IPA i made was fantastic with a GU:BU ratio of approx 0.9 - 1.0 so I stuck with that...


----------

